# hio



## WIIGII (Nov 9, 2006)

hio all. n00b here XD 

pleased to meet y'all


----------



## Carol (Nov 9, 2006)

Pleased to meet you too!  

Welcome to Martial Talk!  :wavey:


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello. Welcome abaord!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Drac (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## stickarts (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Kacey (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## bydand (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to martial Talk.  Tons of great people and posts here.


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## matt.m (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## exile (Nov 9, 2006)

Hio back, WG---good to have you with us!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 16, 2006)

h0u-D


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------

